# meios de comunicação



## Ricardo Tavares

Por favor, podrían esclarecer sí estaría correcto escribir mídia en español ?
El contexto es vehículos de comunicación. Sería media ? o mídia sin la tilde ?
Gracias.


----------



## volky

En P.R. nunca he visto que se utilice mídia.  Lo más común acá es medios de comunicación.


----------



## totor

o también *los medios*.


----------



## Totopi

¡Hola !
Yo estoy de acuerdo con Volky, lo más utilizado es "medios de comunicación". "Mídia" es la primera vez que lo veo.
Saludos,


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Entonces, en español no es usual se escuchar:
Fulano está muy famoso, sale todos los días en la mídia ... ?


----------



## Totopi

No, yo nunca lo he oído. 
Como ha dicho Totor también podría ser en los "medios", pero yo creo que "mídia" no existe en español.
Saludos,


----------



## volky

Espero que no te moleste las correcciones que hice a continuación:



Ricardo Tavares said:


> Entonces, en español no es usual se escuchar:
> Fulano está muy famoso, sale todos los días en la mídia ... ?


 

Concurro con Totopi, puedes decir medios o medios de comunicación, pero no mídia.


----------



## Rayines

Hola: la RAE da esta definición:

*media**.*(Del ingl. _mass media_).
*1.* m. pl. Conjunto de los medios de comunicación.


----------



## ieracub

Rayines said:


> Hola: la RAE da esta definición:
> 
> *media**.*(Del ingl. _mass media_).
> *1.* m. pl. Conjunto de los medios de comunicación.


Gracias, Inés. ¿Se fijan en que dice *m. pl. *(masculino plural)? Por lo tanto, se debe decir "_los media_" cosa que chirría, porque se produce una disonancia auditiva (valga el pleonasmo) de género y número. 

Hice la búsqueda en el Corpus actual. Salieron 16 casos en 14 documentos:



> do de representación del mundo actual a través de *los media*. La idea del paseo, de observar con nuestro
> s de vídeo, los Vasulkas han sido exploradores de *los media* electrónicos -primero análogo (a partir de
> uesto, el factor más importante. Sólo falta que a *los media *les preparen un guión dramático y un plató
> rrollarán Michel Collon, autor del libro "Ojo con *los media*"; J. Manuel Martín Medem, periodista, y Ter
> icos, las revistas, las televisiones, las radios, *los media*, para preguntar cómo vivió uno la llegada d


 
Lo que sí está más difundido, y recogido por el DRAE, es _multi*media*_, que algunos traducen también como _multi*medios*._

/mí-di-a/ sería la pronunciación en inglés de _media _¿no?

Por último, yo prefiero usar _los medios, _insisto en que _los media _no me suena para nada.

Saludos.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Viviendo y aprendiendo ... gracias a todos. Ieracub, su investigación me parece completa. A mí tampoco suena bien los media...ahhgg, horrible. 

Volky, me encanta ser corregido, pues así puedo aprender más. Incluso, te agradezco por tal y pido para hecerlo siempre que puedas.

Al fin, creo que usaré "los medios".

Muchas gracias a todos !!


----------



## Lusitania

En portugués decimos _media_ a veces y en Brazil _mídia_, pero en español jamás lo he oído, solo los _medios_ creo yo...


----------



## Alentugano

Em português europeu também é comum escutarmos ou lermos "os media", construção semelhante ao espanhol "los media". Pessoalmente a expressão ("os media") não me soa nada bem e nunca me senti muito à vontade a utilizá-la. Prefiro a solução brasileira "mídia" por achar que está mais de acordo com as regras gramaticais do português.


----------



## Outsider

Alentugano said:


> Em português europeu também é comum escutarmos ou lermos "os media", construção semelhante ao espanhol "los media".


E até "os mídia", embora depois escrevam a palavra com "e".
Que pena não sermos mais como os espanhóis, que não têm pudor em traduzir a palavra para "medios".


----------



## Alentugano

"Multimeios" em vez de "multimédia" ou "multimídia" também me parece preferível.


----------



## Lusitania

Escrevemos _media_ mas pronunciamos mídia como em inglês ou no pt/br. Também utilizamos o termo e sigla OCS - orgãos de comunicação social. Pessoalmente não gosto do termo media ou media e prefiro comunicação social. Quando não tenho que lhes chamar outras coisas


----------



## Tomby

A palavra *mídia* já aparece no Novo Aurélio Século XXI. Diz: "Do inglês _(mass) media_, meios de comunicação (de massa)....". Ou seja, definição muito semelhante à que dá o DRAE (ver ponto #8 da Rayines). 
Em Espanha cada dia se ouve mais "_los media_", mas é muito habitual dizer "_los medios de comunicación..._".
Sei que dizer ou ouvir "_los media_" ou "os mídia" soa estranho, mas também há palavras que para um estrangeiro soam estranhas, por exemplo, "vou tirar dinheiro a um caixa automático" ou "desejava duzentos gramas de queijo".


----------



## Viriviri

Hola a todos!! quisiera preguntar que quiere decir mídia, estoy leyendo un texto relacionado a informática.
gracias


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido viriviri, 
Juntei sua pergunta a um tópico sobre o mesmo assunto discutido anteriormente.


----------



## Mangato

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Por favor, podrían esclarecer sí estaría correcto escribir mídia en español ?
> El contexto es vehículos de comunicación. Sería media ? o mídia sin la tilde ?
> Gracias.


 
Hasta donde yo sé, en español no se utiliza mídia. Se dicen l*os medios de comunicacíon* o simplemente *los medios*. 

En cualquier caso la palabra sería *media* porque *midia* no existe, y si existiese se escribiría  sin tilde, porque en nuestra reglas de acentuación las palabras graves, (las que cargan el acento tónico en la penúltima sílaba)  no se acentúan si terminan en vocal o consonantes n y s, salvo si es necesario deshacer el diptongo, como en el caso de acentúa

Saludos Ricardo 

MG


----------



## Viriviri

Vanda said:


> Bienvenido viriviri,
> Juntei sua pergunta a um tópico sobre o mesmo assunto discutido anteriormente.


Muchas gracias, Vanda!! era justo lo que estaba buscando


----------



## teresa maria rocha carido

por favor, como se diz em espanhol: meios de comunicação


----------



## Vanda

Oi Teresa, bem-vinda aos fóruns. 

Temos uma pergunta anterior sobre o assunto, por isso juntei seu pedido ao tópico em discussão.


----------

